# New Lens Availability & More



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 26, 2010)

```
<strong>70-300 f/4-5.6L IS</strong>

At <a href="http://www.northlight-images.co.uk/Canon_new_lenses.html">NL</a>, theyâ€™ve been told not to expect it until the end of December in Sweden. It doesnâ€™t look like itâ€™ll be under most trees for the holiday season in North America.</p>
<p><strong>8-15 f/4L Fisheye</strong>

Thereâ€™s been nothing to contradict the original release date of January 2011.<strong> </strong></p>
<p><strong>300 f/2.8L IS II & 400 f/2.8L IS II</strong>

These two lenses will also be available in 2011.</p>
<p><strong>New Camera Image?</strong>

Over at <a href="http://photorumors.com/2010/10/25/is-this-a-new-canon-camera/">PR</a> thereâ€™s an image of a Canon DSLR body. There is a claim it could be a new Canon body.</p>
<p>As far as I know you cannot use a branded camera strap with a prototype body. I donâ€™t think anyone would be shocked to know new pro bodies are being tested.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong>
```


----------



## digic (Oct 26, 2010)

Did no-one notice the guy's earpiece and how he was obviously trying to shoot candid, for some reason, using a soundblimp that looks anything but inconspicious?


----------



## bdeheer (Oct 26, 2010)

Isn't there a sound-guy standing next to him in one of the pictures? And maybe a guy with a steadycam-harness?
If he's taking pics of a videoshoot it would be logical to use a soundblimp.


----------



## digic (Oct 26, 2010)

True, but why is it on his hip?


----------



## SMP_Homer (Oct 26, 2010)

nothing in those images tells me we're looking at something for the 1st time...
I don't even see that we can tell this is a 1D-type body - could very well be a 5D2


----------



## Waleed Essam (Oct 26, 2010)

There's nothing "new" about the camera body in the photo. I can't tell if it's a new body or just a normal 5DII or 1DIV

And what about the new extenders? no date/price yet??


----------



## that1guy (Oct 26, 2010)

SMP_Homer said:


> nothing in those images tells me we're looking at something for the 1st time...
> I don't even see that we can tell this is a 1D-type body - could very well be a 5D2



I'd have to agree with you. I just looked at comparison photos of the backs of the 1D and the 1Ds and I don't believe it is either of the current versions of those cameras. Little things like the viewfinder and the body shape around the little joystick thing in the back. 

I can't as easily say that it isn't a 5D mkII though. If I had to guess at a current camera I would say that one. I would also guess that if it was a new camera, it was a 5D (or similar) replacement, not a 1D series. I'm basing that mostly on the viewfinder and how little it sticks out toward the back. 

I also find it interesting as CRGuy said, that they were using a Canon branded shoulder strap, but were then going to all the trouble to put it in that ridiculous box...like it wouldn't attract any attention that way


----------



## c.d.embrey (Oct 26, 2010)

*70-300 f/4-5.6L IS* Does anybody really care if this lens is ever released?

The 70-300 f/4-5.6L IS seems to reflect Canon's current thinking. An overpriced *kit lens* that is painted white to wow the n00b fanboys. They already have four lenses in this category, starting with the $199.99 EF 75-300mm f4-5.6 III and ending with the $1,399.00 70-300mm f4.5-5.6 DO IS USM. Is there any real need for the 70-300 f/4-5.6L IS, except Canon's need for profit?

I bought a EF 75-300mm f/4-5.6 II USM for one of my sons in 1996. Great lens, especially for the money. He's shot it with film (B&W neg, color neg and slides) and digital, and so have I. Its been used with a EOS REBEL XS (film), Elan7n (film), 20D and 40D. Its been used to shoot high school sports, skate boarding, snow boarding, car and motorcycle racing, surfing, etc, etc. Never been disappointed with the results. Photos taken with this lens have been published in magazines. If you want to spend *a lot more to get a little more* go ahead and do it, Canon' bean counters will love you.


----------



## kubelik (Oct 26, 2010)

c.d.embrey said:


> *70-300 f/4-5.6L IS* Does anybody really care if this lens is ever released?
> 
> The 70-300 f/4-5.6L IS seems to reflect Canon's current thinking. An overpriced *kit lens* that is painted white to wow the n00b fanboys. They already have four lenses in this category, starting with the $199.99 EF 75-300mm f4-5.6 III and ending with the $1,399.00 70-300mm f4.5-5.6 DO IS USM. Is there any real need for the 70-300 f/4-5.6L IS, except Canon's need for profit?
> 
> I bought a EF 75-300mm f/4-5.6 II USM for one of my sons in 1996. Great lens, especially for the money. He's shot it with film (B&W neg, color neg and slides) and digital, and so have I. Its been used with a EOS REBEL XS (film), Elan7n (film), 20D and 40D. Its been used to shoot high school sports, skate boarding, snow boarding, car and motorcycle racing, surfing, etc, etc. Never been disappointed with the results. Photos taken with this lens have been published in magazines. If you want to spend *a lot more to get a little more* go ahead and do it, Canon' bean counters will love you.



this has already been discussed in the thread from the release announcement of the lens.

yes, people care. I'm surprised you were happy with the results from the 75-300, my wife has it as well and is probably the worst performing lens we have between the two of us, from what I've seen Sigma's budget 70-300 APO DG Macro outperforms it handily. having a weathersealed 70-300 that only weighs in at 1 kilo is pretty good, and from the MTFs this lens is going to be really excellent.

in my mind this is actually a replacement to the DO due to the fact that the technology never quite lived up to the hype; yes, the DO lenses were smaller than the equivalent but the loss of contrast and increased cost were hard to get over. this promises to be the $1.5K 70-300 zoom lens that the DO should have been.

everybody agrees that canon's 70-whatever lineup is wildly crowded, and I suspect they will start dropping old lenses off the website soon; they are probably waiting until those finish their runs and the production of the new ones ramp up before culling the herd


----------



## Justin (Oct 26, 2010)

It speaks poorly about Canon that they announce lenses in August 10 and can't deliver them till Jan 11. Meanwhile they announced two other lenses that were slated to go to retail in 11, the 500 and 600 refreshes. Will these now be delivered in 2012? So this means that Canon released exactly one, yes that's right, ONE, lens in 2010, way back at the beginning on January. Just WOW....

Sad year for Canon from an end user's perspective if you ask me.


----------



## DoesNotFollow (Oct 26, 2010)

The camera looks like nothing more than a 5DII. It looks too familiar, and I can't imagine Canon upgrading a camera while not attempting to improve the physical layout of the body/buttons.


----------



## kubelik (Oct 26, 2010)

justin, the failure to ramp up production + distribution is pretty disheartening. maybe the engineers bit off more than they could chew, but senior leadership didn't want to show up at Photokina and the Canon Expo empty-handed...

makes me wonder if the rumor about 2011 being the "year of the lens" is a misnomer, as the 2011 'releases' are actually all delayed product from 2010


----------



## Flake (Oct 26, 2010)

Unless Canon have made the unusual step of including a viewfinder curtain on anything other than the 1D series I'd have to say it's a new 1D series. The body doesn't seem big enough though so at the risk of restarting an old rumour, could it be the good old 3D ?


----------



## unfocused (Oct 26, 2010)

> the failure to ramp up production + distribution is pretty disheartening



I'm pretty surprised at the delay for the 70-300mm. It's been listed on the Adorama website for quite some time (with a "not in stock yet" footnote). I tend to cut Canon quite a bit of slack, but it does seem odd that there would be such a long time between announcement and availability.


----------



## docsmith (Oct 26, 2010)

unfocused said:


> > the failure to ramp up production + distribution is pretty disheartening
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty surprised at the delay for the 70-300mm. It's been listed on the Adorama website for quite some time (with a "not in stock yet" footnote). I tend to cut Canon quite a bit of slack, but it does seem odd that there would be such a long time between announcement and availability.


It is just a rumor. Going back a few weeks TDP posted (Oct 7) that they'd be shipping at the end of October (which now appears to be wrong). Who knows? ???
http://www.the-digital-picture.com/News/Default.aspx?Year=2010&Month=10


----------



## c.d.embrey (Oct 27, 2010)

kubelik said:


> ... I'm surprised you were happy with the results from the 75-300, my wife has it as well and is probably the worst performing lens we have between the two of us, ...



There is more to photography than pixel peeping. Neither of us ever shot pictures of brick walls, just action sports. I've had a few landscape half pages in magazines with this lens. Whats not to like? 

Last time I used the 75-300mm was on a 40D at a Western Surfing Association contest in January 2008. I shot off the pier for about an hour, and got several shots that made good 8x10 and 12x18 prints. Normally I use either a 300mm f2.8 or 400mm f2.8, mounted on a Wimberley II gimbal head, for my long lens work. 

Remember good photos have nothing to do with ultimate sharpness, barrel or pincushion. It's all about the response that the photo evokes.

BTW I bought the Wimberley gimbal head in 2006, and it was one of the best investments I've made in photo gear. Check-it-out http://www.tripodhead.com/products/wimberley-main.cfm


----------



## Justin (Oct 27, 2010)

I had the same thought friend. I had the same thought...

2011 will be the year of lenses because there will be 4 leftovers from 2010! Who knows about the extenders? Anyone? I have had the 2x III on order since a week from the announcement in August. Add the 500 and 600 refreshes and we're already up to 8 lenses.

I just can't get over how bad a year 2010 was for Canon owners looking for more from Canon's lens lineup. So now instead of feeling badly about the missing and not-announced lenses like the 24-70 IS, 14-24 2.8 impossibility, 35 1.4 II and other fast primes no-shows (think 85 1.4 IS, 135 1.8 IS), we suffer the indignity of actual announced lenses failing to launch. Feels like Nikon. A few of their lens announcements took a year to show up in stores a couple years back. 

drama



kubelik said:


> justin, the failure to ramp up production + distribution is pretty disheartening. maybe the engineers bit off more than they could chew, but senior leadership didn't want to show up at Photokina and the Canon Expo empty-handed...
> 
> makes me wonder if the rumor about 2011 being the "year of the lens" is a misnomer, as the 2011 'releases' are actually all delayed product from 2010


----------



## SMP_Homer (Oct 27, 2010)

Justin said:


> I just can't get over how bad a year 2010 was for Canon owners looking for more from Canon's lens lineup.



Canon already has the best lineup - in this case, the grass isn't greener on the other side!
If/When new lenses get announced and released, it's only making the lineup stronger and deeper...


----------



## Justin (Oct 27, 2010)

Where in my post was there any indication of the "grass being greener" somewhere else? 

Canon continues to dump money into camera bodies and the lens r&d is probably 3-4 years behind. I want to get the most out of my 5D2 and I don't want to invest in technology that is slated for replacement. 

I'm simply pointing out that Canon released ONE lens in 2010. Sad facts stand on their own partner.



SMP_Homer said:


> Justin said:
> 
> 
> > I just can't get over how bad a year 2010 was for Canon owners looking for more from Canon's lens lineup.
> ...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 27, 2010)

Justin said:


> I'm simply pointing out that Canon released ONE lens in 2010.



Now, now...don't be hasty. 2010 is not over yet. Canon promised availability of the new 70-300mm f/4-5.6L in "late October". Ok, so it's the 27th and the lens shows no signs of showing up in stores anytime soon. But you have to admit that technically there is a possibility - however infinitesimal - that Canon might, just _might_, release a second lens this year.


----------



## clicstudio (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: It's a freaking strap*

Are u guys so desperate for a new body that u are seeing visions? The "dial" on this unknown body is the plastic hook of a strap.
Blimps are used to muffle camera sounds on a movie/tv commercial set... That is a 1Ds or 1DIV in there. :


----------



## bopie (Oct 27, 2010)

the guy looks so angry that someone's taking pictures of him.


----------



## DetlevCM (Oct 27, 2010)

To be honest that image looks exactly like a 5D MK II to me.

I have one - so I'm supposed to know how it looks.

I can be wrong - as the 1D does look similar - but even comparing to mine, the eyecup with the little dioptre wheel looks pretty much exactly like my MK II.

And size itself isn't conclusive either as you can put a battery grip onto your MK II - or say a Wi-Fi grip.

The fact that the camera is "in a box" doesn't mean that much - he might be shooting on a movie set.


----------



## docsmith (Oct 27, 2010)

Is it possible that they are actually testing a new blimp and not a new camera?  

My point being this could be any number of scenarios. 

That said, looking at it until my eyes went a little  the top buttons don't seem to be similar to any of current cameras. There appear to only be two buttons at the top with no "AF ON" button/text of the current 1D/1Ds/5DII plus the two buttons seem close together and a little further from the edge of the camera. Granted that could just be the angle the picture was taken, but it really only looks like two buttons up there with blue text beneath them.


----------



## Justin (Oct 27, 2010)

Haste makes waste. 

In other news...

Come on guys! there is no new camera here. 

This is a weird thread. Too many disparate items. 



neuroanatomist said:


> Justin said:
> 
> 
> > I'm simply pointing out that Canon released ONE lens in 2010.
> ...


----------



## Justin (Oct 27, 2010)

Neuro, what do you think comes after T2i? 

60D?



neuroanatomist said:


> Justin said:
> 
> 
> > I'm simply pointing out that Canon released ONE lens in 2010.
> ...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 28, 2010)

Justin said:


> Neuro, what do you think comes after T2i?
> 
> 60D?



As in what will Canon release next? I dunno - T3i? Or, what to upgrade to if you are looking to do so and have the T2i? In that case, 7D, definitely.


----------



## unfocused (Oct 28, 2010)

> This is a weird thread. Too many disparate items.



Agreed!



> Come on guys! there is no new camera here.



Also agreed. Nothing about these images gives me any reason to think it's anything other than someone shooting stills on a film or video set. If you were shooting with a new model and wanted to conceal that fact, the easy thing to do would be to just cover up the model number on the front. Hiding in plain site and not drawing attention to yourself would be more effective than walking around with a giant box around your neck. 

I think too many people are either bored or desperate for a Canon body.


----------



## Justin (Oct 28, 2010)

No, your status in this forum based on number of posts. You have about more posts than anyone.



neuroanatomist said:


> Justin said:
> 
> 
> > Neuro, what do you think comes after T2i?
> ...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 28, 2010)

Justin said:


> No, your status in this forum based on number of posts. You have about more posts than anyone.



Hmmmm...I have no idea. I guess we'll find out someday! 60D seems like a good guess, though.


----------



## c.d.embrey (Oct 28, 2010)

SMP_Homer said:


> Canon already has the best lineup - in this case, the grass isn't greener on the other side!
> If/When new lenses get announced and released, it's only making the lineup stronger and deeper...



Do they?

i like short primes, and there lots of good *short primes not made by Canon*. BTW I use an APS-C camera, so I'm always interested in small and light EF-S primes (22mm f1.8, 30mm f1.8 should already exist)).

Pentax has these (APS-C): 15mm f4, 21mm f3.2, 31mm f1.8 (FF), 40mm f2.8, 43mm f1.9 (FF).

Nikon has (APS-C): 10.5 full frame fisheye and 35mm f1.8.

BTW Pentax makes a 17-70mm f4 that is mentioned as being on some peoples wish list and a lightweight 300mm f4 as well.

Pigs will be flying over snow banks in Hell before Canon makes the above lenses.


----------



## kubelik (Oct 28, 2010)

c.d., I am assuming you're talking about high quality, affordable wide primes, correct?

canon has high quality wide primes but they're all L-series glass and priced according.

canon has affordable wide primes but they're all decades old and underperformers optically and AF-wise.

looking at the lineup you feel like you're staring at a football side where half the team plays for Premiership and the other half are 4-year-olds


----------



## Flake (Oct 28, 2010)

It's true to say that Pentax's prime lenses are quite good, but then they only produce APS-C cameras.

Nikon has a 10.5mm Fisheye, but it's a DX one and can't be used on FF (Unless you set the camera to DX), Canon has two including a revolutionary zoom, but they're for FF and don't produce the same effect on APS-C. Nikon produced the 35mm prime, and it really hit the fan when they launched it, on the Nikon forums where most people wanted a FF lens.

As for a 22mm lens, I don't think anyone produces that non standard focal length, 20mm & 24mm maybe? Nikon does one of each at f/2.8 and an N glass version at f/1.4. Canon does the same so what is the point you're making about Canon? A lens for FF performs better on an APC-C than an EF-s does.

You're not likely to see a 30mm prime, because 35mm gives the same FOV as a 50mm on FF which is the reason why Nikon launched their version, you say you want f/1.8 but the current version is f/2.0 just a half a stop from what you are asking for, is that such a deal breaker?


----------



## c.d.embrey (Oct 29, 2010)

kubelik said:


> c.d., I am assuming you're talking about high quality, affordable wide primes, correct?
> 
> canon has high quality wide primes but they're all L-series glass and priced according.
> 
> ...



That's right, *high quality* like the EF-S 10-22mm and the EF-S 60mm macro. I'll never use *heavy* L lenses. Doesn't make any sense to me, the reason i use an APS-C camera is weight, not price. Some L lenses like the 85mm f1.2 weigh *36.2 oz* (lens only), that's more than a 7D *28.9 oz* (body only). Also an APS-C is enough quality for the work I do. if it wasn't I'd use a FF camera.


----------



## c.d.embrey (Oct 29, 2010)

Flake said:


> It's true to say that Pentax's prime lenses are quite good, but then they only produce APS-C cameras.



But I (and many others) use APS-C cameras.



> Nikon has a 10.5mm Fisheye, but it's a DX one and can't be used on FF (Unless you set the camera to DX), ...



Once again, many people don't use FF cameras. If I shot Nikon, I'd use a D300s not a D700.



> Nikon produced the 35mm prime, and it really hit the fan when they launched it, on the Nikon forums where most people wanted a FF lens.



Yeah, but the owners of DX bodies bought them. BTW have you seen the new Nikon 35mm f1.4 for the FX user? Nikon looks after both DX and FX user, why can't Canon?



> As for a 22mm lens, I don't think anyone produces that non standard focal length, 20mm & 24mm maybe?



For Canon APS-C users 22mm x 1.6 equals 35.2mm, a standard size for all 35mm film/FF digital cameras. Most of the time I use my 10-22mm zoom it's at 22mm, that why I'd like a faster 22mm prime.



> You're not likely to see a 30mm prime, because 35mm gives the same FOV as a 50mm on FF which is the reason why Nikon launched their version, ...



For Canon users 30mm x 1.6 equals *48mm*, 35mm x 1.6 equals *56mm*. I'd prefer 48mm to 56mm for a standard lens. *BTW A 50mm lens' focal length is closest to the 43.2 mm diagonal of the 35 mm camera's 24 x 36 mm frame. So 43.2 mm, not 50mm, is what standard really should be.* Maybe that's why Pentax made the smc PENTAX FA *43mm F1.9* Limited for their 35mm film cameras.

For Nikon 35mm x 1.5 equals 52.5mm. In the past Nikon made 55mm f1.2 and 58mm f1.2 standard lenses as well as 50mm f1.4/f1.8 ... so 52.5mm fits in the middle of their standard grouping.



> you say you want f/1.8 but the current version is f/2.0 just a half a stop from what you are asking for, is that such a deal breaker?



Most of my work is done using Profoto studio strobes and I set the lens at f5.6 up, often f16 when using the TS-C 90mm f2.8 for table top. But I'm sure many Canon APS-C shooter would fell short changed at f2.0, 'cause Nikon cares enough to make a 35mm 1.8.


----------



## docsmith (Nov 4, 2010)

TDP is reporting that the 70-300L has arrived in the Netherlands.....

http://www.the-digital-picture.com/News/


----------

